#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > درخواست: در خواست روش بوتیبل کردن فلش دیسک

## غفور

سلام دوستان 
روش بوتیبل کردن ویندوز از روی فلش که با توسط نرم افزار پیشنهادی تست شده لازم دارم. البته ناگفته نماند ویندوز 7 و 8 و 10 هرسه رو روی یه فلش انجام بدم

----------

*hamedshd*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hamedshd

چ روش جالبی لطفا این آموزش رو قرار بدید منم یاد بگیرم

----------


## arastoo_nj

داخل گوگل این عبارت رو جستجو کنید.
آموزش کار با نرم افزار rufus

----------

*hamedshd*

----------


## hamedshd

از این چنتا لینک توضیحاتشو بخون ببین کدومش بدردت میخوره. من جواب گرفتم 
https://soft98.ir/software/313-flashboot.html
https://www.hiva-network.com/index.p...u/195-bootable
https://hinzaco.com/network/articles...e-flash-memory

----------

*1212ali*,*غفور*

----------


## غفور

دوست عزیز تحت داس رو چندین سال دارم استفاده می کنم ولی این بار میخوام داخل کول دیسک چند تا ویندوز رو همزمان بوتیبل کنم که هنگام نصب ازم بخواد که تمایل به نصب چه ویندوزی دارم از بین ویندوز اکس پی و 7 و 8  و خودم بتونم ویندوز رو انتخاب و شروع نصب کنم . با نرم افزار rufus که میگی میشه ولی چرا یا بوت مشکل داره یا پیغام خطا مواجه میشم

----------


## firstcartiba

از برنامه win setup from usb استفاده کن

----------

*mjzaret*

----------


## mjzaret

من خودم از نرم افزار WinSetupFromUSB.1.9 استفاده می‌کنم و فکر میکنم بهترین در این زمینه هست. خیلی از نرم افزارها رو استفاده کردم. حتی شما با YUMY می‌تونید اینکار رو انجام بدید که امکانات خوبی داره.
همزمان روی فلشم ویندوز 7 و ویندوز 10 به همراه Hiren's Boot CD استفاده می‌کنم.
فقط در قسمت اضافه کردن ویندوز‌ها از گزینه Advanced استفاده کنید تا به ازای هر ویندوز یه پوشه ایجاد کنه.
*شاد باشید*

----------

*firstcartiba*

----------

